# Mach Mehr Mit Mais!



## kati48268 (26. April 2016)

_Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de/Mai-Ausgabe
_*
*
*Mach Mehr Mit Mais*

Passend im Monat Mai... 
nein, genug der Wortspiele. 

Gibt es -außer reinen Spinn- & Fliegenfischern- überhaupt jemanden, der nicht ab und an oder sogar oft Mais verwendet?
Vermutlich nicht.

Ob Puff-Forelle oder Karpfen, zum selektieren größerer Rotaugen aus einem Schwarm,… überall findet das Korn aus Mexiko, welches bei uns in Deutschland erst seit den 1970er Jahren so richtig angesagt ist, bei Anglers Verwendung.
Trotzdem bleibt es irgendwie ein Köder, aus dem man doch bestimmt mehr machen kann.

_*Ich möchte hier Tipps sammeln, *_
_*wie & was man mit den Körnern und den Produkten daraus veranstalten kann *_
_*und hoffe auf viele Ratschläge, Kniffs, ("Geheim-")Rezepte, Techniken,…  *_
_*die nicht jeder kennt.*_








*Mais & Maiserzeugnisse:*

*Hartmais/Bruchmais*
Mit rund 0,20-0,25€/kg im Landhandel ist Mais neben Weizen das wohl günstigste Anfütterungsmittel überhaupt. Natürlich auch als Köder geeignet. Einweichen, kochen, gären lassen... funktioniert hervorragend. Optional kann man es auch einfach trocken verfüttern.

*Dosenmais*
Der Klassiker!

*„Riesen“- & geflavourter Mais*
Im Angelladen erhältlich. Sind die Riesenkörner eigentlich eine eigene Art? Keine Ahnung.
Mit Erdbeer-, Honig und was weiß ich für welchen Aromen zu bekommen.
Würzt ihr euren Dosenmais evtl. noch nach?

*Selbst gefärbter Mais*
Hatte mir bei Askari mal spezielle (zumindest so deklariert) Maisfarbe besorgt (gibt's mittlerweile da nicht mehr), sollte blau werden, wurd aber eher grün (welche Überraschung |rolleyes).
Wollte eigentlich ausprobieren, ob man sich damit von gewöhnlichem gelben Mais absetzen kann, Versuche sind aber eingeschlafen.
Letztendlich lässt sich Dosenmais mit jeder Pulver- od. Flüssigfarbe färben; oder?
Bringt das was?













 *Maismehl & Polenta*
Es gibt dutzende verschiedene Sorten, süß, geröstet,... geschroteter Mais ist Polenta/Maisgries, allerdings wird der Begriff Polenta auch oft für das Mehl verwendet, bzw. sowieso für das Endprodukt aus Maisgries, den berühmten Maisbrei.
Schwer, kaum Bindung,... das Mehl ist ein beliebter Futterzusatz.
Fischt auch irgendwer mit Teig (unter Einsatz von Bindern) daraus?
Und spielt Maisstärke (Mondamin, etc.) evtl. auch irgendeine anglerische Rolle?

*Maisbrot*
Cornbread ist hier kaum bekannt, in anderen Ländern ein Renner.
Wer angelt damit?

*Maisboilies & -pellets*
Beides gängige Köder/Anfütterungsmittel; bisher kaum verwendet.

*TTX-Mais*
ist der trockene Rest, der nach dem Pressen von Maiskeimöl übrig bleibt, ähnlich Kürbiskernplatten oder ähnlichem.
Nach Aufbereitung 'der' Brassenmagnet! 
Süß, schwer, stark bindend.
Erfahrungsberichte & Tipps bitte.





*
Mais(keim)öl*
100kg Öl ergeben 1L Öl.
Was kann man mit dem Zeugs anglerisch so tolles machen?

*Maiszucker/-sirup*
Bis zu diesem Artikel wusste ich nicht mal das es so was gibt.
Bin gespannt, ob wer von euch damit hantiert.

*Rising-Corn & Popcorn*
Rising-Corn gibt es im Angelladen, Popcorn im Kino oder auf der Kirmes. Hab ich noch nie zum Angeln benutzt, wollte aber grad Popcorn schon immer mal ausprobieren; klein gemahlen als Rotaugen/-federn-Futterzusatz um aufsteigende Partikel zu haben, auch als Köder an der Oberfläche müsste es doch eine Schwimmbrotalternative sein.
Oder?





*
Stärkeflips*
Die kennt mittlerweile wohl fast jeder, als Verpackungsmaterial viel zu schade, als Hakenschutz beim Wurf einfach nur Klasse.
Was geht da sonst noch mit?

*Artificial-Baits/Gummi-Maiskörner*
Die Gummi-Fakes.
Ich nutz sie gern als Farbtupfer am Haken bei einem Ködercocktail mit Made, Wurm, Dosenmais, etc.
Und die fluoreszierenden Körner haben mir einen der witzigsten Angelnächte überhaupt beschert ("so ein Scheixx" lästernde Kumpels, ich fing damit dann in der Dunkelheit als einziger eine Rotfeder nach der anderen, während sich bei allen anderen nix mehr tat, die erste leise Stimme im Dunkeln "hast für mich auch so eins...").

*Bourbon-Whiskey*
Die Amis können Whisky nicht nur nicht schreiben, sondern auch nicht herstellen. 
Stattdessen produzieren sie einen nach Pisse schmeckenden Fusel namens Bourbon, der größtenteils aus vergorenem Mais hergestellt wird. Bourbon lässt sich allenfalls durch das vermengen mit Cola trinken, aber das auch nur unter Ekelgefühlen.
Worauf wollte ich hinaus? |kopfkrat
Ach ja: kann man Bourbon wenigstens beim Angeln verwenden?

*Hab ich was vergessen?*
#c


*Was haltet ihr von den einzelnen Produkten?*
*Wie verwendet ihr sie?*
*Was gibt es für tolle Tricks & Tipps zu diesen?*
*Was funktioniert wie am Besten oder auch gar nicht?*
*...*
*Haut eure Ratschläge raus!*


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Das war ja schon sehr umfassend! Ich ergänze vllt. Offtopic: Wer gerne und viel mit Maden angelt: Späne aussieben, paar Löffel Maismehl rein- wirkt wunder gegen Gestank und Schmiererei.
Aber Vorsicht mit dem Katapult bei Gegenwind...

Und natürlich pürierter Dosenmais ins Grundfutter!

 +1 Einschätzung Bourbon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Mexikanisches Blaues Maismehl kann dem Futter eine interessante Farbe geben, ansonsten ist schon recht viel bei. Ich verwende den Mais oft auch als Dip wenn man ihn in der Küchenmaschine zermanscht. Partikel aus Mais, eben wenns kleiner sein soll gehen in den Mixer um damit für die kälteren Monate einen geringen Nährwert ins Wasser zu lassen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Super Aufstellung :m

Beim Hartmais gibt es Unterschiede in der Größe so hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das Futtermais von den Feldern meist größer aufquillt wie der aus dem Agrarhandel.

Im Winter koche ich zudem meist schon den Hartmais vor und "Weck" ihn dann in Gläser ein, dann muss ich im Sommer nur noch ins Regal greifen und mir ein Glas mit ans Wasser nehmen.


----------



## gründler (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Beim Hartmais gibt es Unterschiede in der Größe so hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das Futtermais von den Feldern meist größer aufquillt wie der aus dem Agrarhandel.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


 

http://www.maiskomitee.de/web/upload/pdf/verwertung/trocknung.pdf


#h


----------



## AllroundAlex (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Gutes Thema!
Ich habe auch immer ein paar Dosen Mais zu Hause stehen. Er ist günstig, einfach zu besorgen und sehr vielseitig.

Wie Minimax schon schrieb; eine Dose mit Saft pürieiren und zum anrühren vom Futter nehmen; klasse Aroma!

*Popcorn* im Futter ist mal eine ganz gute idee, aber am Haken kannst die Flocken vergessen. Die weichen im Wasser extrem schnell auf und fallen dann vom Haken.

Mais aufpeppen: Ich nehme gerne etwas *Vanillezucker* (zum Backen) und mache 1-2 Tütchen davon auf eine Dose Mais. Der wird dann schön süß und das Vanillearoma efällt nicht nur mir sondern auch den Fischen 

Wegen der Farbe kann man auch sehr gut die *Farben aus dem Grundfutter/Boiliebedarf* nutzen. Diese Pulver sind hoch ergiebig, bieten viel auswahl was die Farben angeht und bei Dosenmais habe ich damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Was auch noch Farbe und Geschmack bringt, sind die fertigen *Aromen fürs Grundfutter* (Vanille/TuttiFrutti/Erdbeere). 
Ich habe dieses Jahr mal verschieden Gläser damit vorbereitet und teste noch worauf die Fische am besten reagieren. Ich habe dafür etwas Futtermais in Wasser und dem entsprechenden Aroma quellen lassen und dann 30min gekocht und dann in Gläser abgefüllt.
TuttiFrutti läuft bisher sehr gut. Die Körner sind rötlich, halten gut am Haken und haben einen schönen Duft. Darauf hab ich bisher 2 Graskarpfen, 3 Spiegelkarpfen und etliche Rotaugen sowie Karauschen gefangen.

Was auch noch gut zum dippen geht ist *flüssiger Honig/Zuckersirup*. Haken samt Mais kurz eindippen, etwas abtropfen lassen und bei interesse nochmal kurz in das trockenen Grundfutter dippen. Der Mais ist dann wie paniert und durch den Honig sehr süß.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Hi,

 Mais ist für mich auch mein Lieblingsköder, für den schnellen Feedertrip die Dose und für das gezielte Karpfenangeln zum Füttern und Fangen ist der gekochte Hartmais einfach top. Die Fischgrößen sind wie beim Boilie, ich konnte selbst schon bis über 25 kg damit fangen.....aber dafür viel billiger!

 Was ich wichtig finde: Der Mais soll beim Kochen+Quellen aufplatzen! erst dann hat er große Lockwirkung, wenn die Körner größtenteils geschlossen bleiben ist das definitiv schlechter.

 Als Zusatz kommt bei mir Zucker dran. ebenfalls sehr erfolgreich war auch Curry (bekommt man auch als 1 kg Pack).


----------



## Justsu (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Vielleicht wäre hier auch noch Corn Steep Liquor (CSL) zu nennen... wird im Karpfenbereich anscheinend häufiger verwendet... Was genau das ist weiß ich gar nicht, denke das es sowas wie Rübenzuckermelasse nur halt aus Mais ist!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## JonnyBannana (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Dosenmais püriert und entweder futterkorb damit "dippen" oder mit im korb füttern


----------



## Andal (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

So ein Glas eingelegte und teilweise gefärbte große Maiskörner (Cukk...) habe ich eigentlich immer beim Ansitzen mit dabei. Härter und größer als Dosenmais und trotzdem noch weich genug, um ihn auch mal direkt am Haken anzubieten. Entweder als farblichen Akzent zu einem anderen Köder mit dazu, oder auch mal pur. Grad beim Angeln "vor den eigenen Füßen" immer einen Versuch wert. Und wenn man die Köder nicht unbedingt mit den Fingern aus dem Glas holt, keine Keime reinmischt, dann hält es sich auch sehr, sehr lange.

Was auch gut geht, sind die frischen Grillmaiskolben von der Gemüsetheke. Nicht zu hart, nicht zu weich, groß und saftig süß.

Aber egal was für Maiskörner, Dosenmais ausgenommen, ich fische sie am liebsten an Haarmontagen - funktioniert einfach und zuverlässig.

Die auffälige(n) Farbe(n) halte ich beim Mais für viel anziehender, als den süßlichen Geschmack. Die Farbe weckt die Neugier und viele Fische sind die Körner ja sowieso schon als ordentliche Mahlzeit bekannt. Lediglich bei vielen halbseidenen Brachsen verzichte ich gerne auf Mais, da wirds dann ganz schnell lästig.

Im Partikelmix ist Mais ja eh der Hauptbestandteil.


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*



> Popcorn im Futter ist mal eine ganz gute idee, aber am Haken kannst die Flocken vergessen. Die weichen im Wasser extrem schnell auf und fallen dann vom Haken.



Kann ich so nicht sagen. Benutze ab und an mal Popkorn als Oberflächenköder beim Karpfen angeln. Geht auch sehr gut auf Graser, zumindest das Gesüßte. 
Ansonsten ist der Gummimais auf dem Boilie, als Schneemann, immer gut zu gebrauchen. Gleiches für die Maiskette, mittig und am Ende je ein Gummimaiskorn sorgen für Auftrieb. 
Mais ist natürlich auch im Anfutter und als Alleinköder für andere Friedfische in Benutzung. 
Maisboilies hab ich auch schon mal hergestellt, sind auch ganz fängig gewesen.


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Mais geht bei mir als Köder immer.

Ich nutze Dosenmais und Maispellets.
Aus den Peletts mache ich zum Beispiel auch Teig, der sich als sehr fängig erwiesen hat.
Beim Feeder kommt auf jeden Fall der Saft aus der Dose mit ans Futter und auch die halbe Dose Körner.
Auch für die Festblei-Montage habe ich Mais-Boilies schon benutzt ... bisher aber eher erfolglos.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt, ob PopCorn als Popup beim Boilieangeln taugt (1x Popcorn+ halben Boilie z.b.)?

Mein Teig geht grad für's Stippen mit den Junganglern, die Fangerfolge brauchen sehr gut und lässt sich den Bedingungen gut anpassen (Härtegrad):

Maispellets 1 zu 1 mit Wasser einweichen (pürierter Maisbrei geht auch).
ordentlich Zucker und/oder Honig druntermischen.
geriebene Semmeln (Panier- / Semmelmehl) dazugeben und kneten (mehr Paniermehl, je härter wird die Geschichte).
Wenn die Konsistenz passt, noch ne großzügige Messerspitze Butter einkneten ... fertig.

Mit dieser Zuckerdröhnung habe ich auch schon 5 Pfund-Brassen überlistet ... 

Kompliment noch an den Themenersteller, gute Liste im Öffnungsbeitrag ... bringt mich glatt wieder auf neue Ideen ;-)


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*



> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt, ob PopCorn als Popup beim Boilieangeln taugt (1x Popcorn+ halben Boilie z.b.)?



Das wird nicht funktionieren. Popcorn hält zwar ne Weile an der Wasseroberfläche, saugt sich aber, um als Popup länger zu halten, doch zu schnell mit Wasser voll. Versucht habe ich das aber noch nicht. Mach doch mal den Wasserglastest mit der Kombi.


----------



## grubenreiner (27. April 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Und bitte nicht pürierten Dosenmais (oder billiger: tiefgefronrener Süßmais) als Futterzusatz vergessen, gerade im Winter wos nicht sättigen soll ne tolle Zutat.


----------



## Stumbe (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Super interessanter Thread, vielen dank hierfür.

Was ich sehr nützlich finde, die Idee mit dem Mais in Gläser einzuwecken. Habt ihr dafür eine einfache Möglichkeit dies zu machen. Sprich ohne so nen speziellen Einkochtopf etc.?

Gruß Stumbe


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Mais kochen bis er fast fertig ist, heiß in die Gläser, Flüssigkeit bis bedeckt drauf, Deckel drauf, zuschrauben und umdrehen, mit Deckel nach unten in Wasser auf ein Backblech stellen, ab in den Ofen und wenn es im Glas 5 Minuten gekocht hat ausstellen und abkühlen lassen.

Zumindest ungefähr so


----------



## Stumbe (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

Das klingt doch schonmal gut, vielen dank.


----------



## Stumbe (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

So ich hab das jetzt mal mit dem Mais einwecken auch probiert, erstmal in nem kleinen Maßstab mit ca. 500gr. Popcornmais aus dem Supermarkt. 
Im Moment sind die Gläser am abkühlen und deswegen will ich die Zeit nutzen mal kurz meine Herangehensweise zu schildern. Ob das hinterher klappt oder nicht... naja warten wirs ab, ich werde berichten.
Zunächst hab ich die Popcornmaiskörner in eine Schüssel gegeben und mit kochendem Wasser reichlich bedeckt, sodass alle Körner unter Wasser sind. Das hab ich dann eine Nacht ziehen lassen und mittags dann das Wasser rausgeschüttet und anschließend wieder mit kochendem Wasser übergossen. Wieder eine Nacht ziehen lassen und dann mal die Maiskörner überprüft. Sie sind etwas aufgeweicht und etwas größer geworden. Also ab in den Topf damit und zusammen mit 4 Päckchen Vanillezucker und ein paar Löffeln normalen Zucker aufgekocht. Das Wasser hat dann ca. 5min sprudelnd gekocht. In der Zeit hab ich die Gläser gespült und in heißes Wasser gelegt, damit es später nicht springt. Anschließend mit einer Schöpfkelle die Maiskörner aus dem Topf in ein Glas und mit dem sprudelnd heißen Wasser bis ganz knapp unter den Rand aufgefüllt. Zum Schluß den Rand mit einem Tuch gereinigt, den Deckel aufgeschraubt und auf den Kopf gedreht aufgestellt. Dies bei jedem Glas wiederholt. Nun stehen die Gläser beim abkühlen, sobald diese abgekühlt sind drehe ich die Gläser wieder um.

Wie bereits erwähnt, dies ist mein erster Test, falls jemand weitere Ideen oder Anregungen hat gerne her damit. Ebenso werde ich später berichten, wie die Haltbarkeit und Fängigkeit war.

Zum Schluss noch ein paar Schnappschüße:

 (Edit: Schnappschüße gibts, sobald es wieder geht mit der neuen Tapatalkversion Bilder hochzuladen... sorry hierfür)

Gruß Stumbe


----------



## Stumbe (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mach Mehr Mit Mais!*

So wie versprochen die Schnappschüße der Einweck- Aktion.





















http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4368/7sdfhvoh_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4368/wgqozzrz_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4368/iqr6qwv5_jpg.htm


----------

